# I.D. ?



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Sup folks,

I was at big als (scarborough) today and they juz recieved three 'Rhoms' today or thatswhat they were calling all three of em. This one guy also told me it's elongatus but I already have an elongatus and know what it looks like. I liked this one and got it but not sure what kinda piranha is it (fairly new into the hobby). Thanks for the help.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

eigenmannie maybe?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a very skinny rhombeus to me.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

eigenmanni or skinny gdr.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

it's skinny cuz the store recieved the shipment yesterday so i will update you guys in about a week. Thanks!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My first thought was S. compressus.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with gg I have just started studing the identfying markings of the Serras but the humeral spot and the seperation line I think is what leaves me to believe that. I will admit I have much to learn when it comes to finding a identity between Rhoms,Comress,eigen


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

How big is it?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

abt 4". Mean lil f*cker tho


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If your happy with him who cares what he is it can be a super special exotic erotic Rhom/Compressus hybrid as long as you are happy with your purchase a name is only a name. I figured that out with my elong being a black mask or not....when it comes down to it I love that fish no matter what someone calls him cause I call him MY Elong that rips ass!!!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

true and the price amazed me (that was the reason i got it). As I said they had three of em for 50 bux each and the other true looked like sanchezis to me.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty sure that's not a rhom - the spotting is WAY off!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Yanfloist said:


> pretty sure that is not a rhom - the spotting i WAY off!


what's it than?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

massabsamurai said:


> pretty sure that is not a rhom - the spotting i WAY off!


what's it than?
[/quote]
Compressus


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking compressus


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine looks identicle and gg told me compressus. I'd say he is very consistent with his id's and would go with it. Very nice fish!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

One of my most vicious, good looking, and best pets was a compressus.

Great fish! Scoop him up if you haven't already!

Once you get meat on his bones he will CRUSH


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes! He/She is awesome! Settled in about 30 mins when I put it in my tank yesterday and active as hell. Thanks a lot folks!


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> If your happy with him who cares what he is it can be a super special exotic erotic Rhom/Compressus hybrid as long as you are happy with your purchase a name is only a name. I figured that out with my elong being a black mask or not....when it comes down to it I love that fish no matter what someone calls him cause I call him MY Elong that rips ass!!!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nice pick up man


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks bro!


----------

